# Ebensowenig dürften die Flächen nicht ... ein Fall doppelter Verneinung



## Hutschi

"Ebensowenig dürften die Flächen nicht zu Müllabladeplätzen verkommen ..."
Quelle: Sächsische Zeitung, 8.9.2016, S. 11, "Darf Pappritzer Elefant stehenbleiben?" Darf Pappritzer Elefant doch stehen bleiben?

Kontext: Es wird über eine öffentliche Fläche diskutiert, die ein ANwohner privat in Ordnung hält (juristisch: "bewirtschaftet").


> „Unser Vorschlag heißt nicht, dass jeder machen kann, was er will“, sagt der Stadtrat. Der Straßenverkehr dürfe freilich nicht behindert werden. Ebenso wenig dürften die Flächen nicht zu Müllabladeplätzen verkommen.



Ebenso wenig=keineswegs (in diesem Zusammenhang)

Interessant ist hier die Methode der doppelten Verneinung zur Verstärkung der Aussage.

Rein logisch hieße es: "Es wäre erforderlich, dass sie verkommen".

Aber ohne jedes Problem verstehe ich, dass gemeint ist:

"Ebenso wenig dürften die Flächen zu Müllabladeplätzen verkommen. "

Aber hier wirkt "dürften" mehrdeutig. ("es könnte sein" vs. "sie dürfen nicht").

Meine Frage:
1. Wird die Wendung "ebenso wenig ... nicht ..." verstanden?
2. Wie ist sie stilistisch einzuordnen?
3. Wie ist die Akzeptanz solcher Wendungen heute? (Hintergrund: Als Kind habe ich die doppelte Verneinung noch regelmäßig verwendet, unter dialektalem Einfluss. Ich vermisse sie, weil ihr Verlust die Sprache "steifer" macht.)

In der Zeitung ist es ein Zitat aus einer mündlichen Rede, das in den Konjunktiv gesetzt wurde und wahrscheinlich leicht an den Zeitungsstil angepasst ist, aber noch umgangssprachlichen Charakter hat.


----------



## Frieder

> Der Straßenverkehr dürfe freilich nicht behindert werden. Ebenso wenig dürften die Flächen nicht zu Müllabladeplätzen verkommen.


Das klingt für mich total vermurkst. _Ebenso wenig _müsste sich meiner Meinung nach auf etwas vorher Benanntes beziehen, das ebenfalls _wenig_ ist, sonst ergibt das keinen Sinn.

Die doppelte Verneinung ist möglicherweise dem freien Vortrag geschuldet, bei dem der Sprecher unterwgs den Faden verloren hat.

_Außerdem _dürften die Flächen nicht zu Müllabladeplätzen verkommen.


----------



## Mori.cze

Hello Hutschi,

feel free to ignore me if you are uninterested in a point of view of a native speaker of Czech, i.e. a language with inherent and grammatical double negation, while also probably a language with quite some influence on your regional dialect

To me the original sentence is wrong, the meaning is opposite to the one clearly intended (though understandable from context, moreover it is a kind of error which could easily happen, especially when speaking). However, the proposed replacement "ebenso wenig" -> "keineswegs" changes the game completely: this would be a proper use of double negative, and (when I abstract away from the fact that I am not used to meet double negatives in German) indeed adds to the intended meaning.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, my dialectal influence did not came from Saxony but from south Thuringia (Itzgründisch, belongs to Oberfränkisch).

I know that the sentence is wrong in standard language, and that it means the contrary if you read it literally. But such constructions were very common. It does not change much when replacing "ebenso wenig" bey "keineswegs" - because the say the same in the given context. It is only another point of view in connecting to the former sentence. 
I cannot speak Saxony dialect, but in Dresden we have one word adapted from your beautiful language: "Nu!"="Ja!". (When I remember right it is from "Ano!")



> Die doppelte Verneinung ist möglicherweise dem freien Vortrag geschuldet ...


Das denke ich auch.


> bei dem der Sprecher unterwegs den Faden verloren hat.


Möglich wäre es. Aber ich glaube es nicht, weil die Form noch verwendet wird, wenn auch selten.
Auch hätte der Redakteur es sicher geändert, wenn es nicht zumindest in seinem Bewusstsein verankert gewesen wäre.



> _Außerdem _dürften die Flächen nicht zu Müllabladeplätzen verkommen.


Genau.

(Möglich wäre natürlich auch ein "Korrekturfehler", bei dem eine Form unvollständig durch die andere ersetzt wird.

Aber; Die Form kommt vor, wenn auch selten.


----------



## exgerman

You can find endless discussion of this phenomenon in English if you google {misnegation}. For example, this one from Language log, a blog written by professors of linguistics about linguistic topics. The comments and the posters replies are interesting and mirror much that has been said here.



> It has been pointed out here multiple times (I think gkp had a particularly comprehensive statement of the point once) that native speakers can and do in fact make errors, e.g. garble syntax in ways that upon proofreading or sober reflection under ideal conditions of attentiveness they would themselves recognize as errors and edit out. Descriptivism does not mean anything you see out there is simply a non-standard or innovative usage that only snobs will look askance upon because it might, in fact, be an error. The question is how to determine when that's the case, especially since on the web one can't dig up and interview the original writers and see what they think (plus of course there are risks that such post hoc inquiries themselves may taint the native-speaker's intuition by signalling what the expected/"correct" answer is).



Especially interesting is the misnegation intentionally inserted into a quote inthe original post that was not commented on until way down in the comment stream.


----------



## Demiurg

> Der Straßenverkehr dürfe freilich nicht behindert werden. Ebenso wenig dürften die Flächen nicht zu Müllabladeplätzen verkommen.



Ich denke, das eigentliche Problem ist hier das "wenig":

_Ebenso wenig dürften die Flächen nicht zu Müllabladeplätzen verkommen._

Das "dürften" ist für mich eindeutig: es handelt sich um indirekte Rede; der Konjunktiv I (_dürfen_) ist identisch mit dem Indikativ und wird durch Konjunktiv II ersetzt.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Demiurg, "dürften" hat nur eine Bedeutung im Indikativ (dürfen), aber drei im Konjunktiv: würden können/würden dürfen/würden tun.
In der negierten Form ist es auch mehrdeutig:
Sie dürften nicht ... => Sie würden es nicht dürfen/ich vermute, dass sie es nicht tun würden/

Hallo exgerman, thank you for this good idea to compare the languages and discussions.


---


> Demiurg: Ich denke, das eigentliche Problem ist hier das "wenig":
> 
> _Ebenso dürften die Flächen nicht zu Müllabladeplätzen verkommen._



Ja, diese Form wäre standardsprachlich korrekt. Die Mehrdeutigkeit wird eventuell durch den Kontext aufgelöst.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, Demiurg, "dürften" hat nur eine Bedeutung im Indikativ (dürfen), aber drei im Konjunktiv: würden können/würden dürfen/würden tun.
> In der negierten Form ist es auch merdeutig:
> Sie dürften nicht ... => Sie würden es nicht dürfen/ich vermute, dass sie es nicht tun würden/



Schon klar, aber hier ist es m.E. eindeutig:

direkte Rede: _Der Stadtrat sagt: "Der Straßenverkehr darf nicht behindert werden und die Flächen dürfen nicht zu Müllabladeplätzen verkommen."_
indirekte Rede: _Der Stadtrat sagt der Straßenverkehr dürfe nicht behindert werden und die Flächen dürften nicht zu Müllabladeplätzen verkommen._


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist vom Inhalt her auch klar (kontextbezogen).

Für mich ist die Frage: bei der Form der "dopplten Verneinung": Versteht jemand diese Form inhaltlich falsch?
Ich selber kenne es ja noch als grammatikalische Form (in Umgangssprache, dialektal beeinflusst.)

Oder wird es einfach nur noch als falsch betrachtet und dann automatisch korrigiert?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Oder wird es einfach nur noch als falsch betrachtet und dann automatisch korrigiert?


In diesem Kontext ja. Ich denke, jeder gebildete Leser weiß, dass in dem Sprachregister, das für eine Zeitung mit dem Anspruch auf Qualitätsjournalismus angemessen ist, eine verstärkende doppelte Verneinung unangebracht ist. Lesern, die das nicht wissen, ist i.d.R. die Möglichkeit einer anderen Interpretation nicht bewusst und für diese stellt sich die Frage nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Oder wird es einfach nur noch als falsch betrachtet und dann automatisch korrigiert?


Ja, so sehe ich das. Ich stimme Berndf in #10 völlig zu. Solche falschen doppelten Verneinungen verwendet man in diesem Register nicht und es handelt sich einfach um einen Fehler.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ja, so sehe ich das. Ich stimme Berndf in #10 völlig zu. Solche *falschen* doppelten Verneinungen verwendet man in diesem Register nicht und es handelt sich einfach um einen *Fehler*.


Es gibt aber natürlich auch Register, in denen sie nicht "falsch" sind. Insofern ist die Bezeichnung "falsche doppelte Verneinungen" anstatt "verstärkende doppelte Verneinung" an dieser Stelle nicht ganz glücklich. "In diesem Register" sind sie aber eindeutig "Fehler".


----------



## Hutschi

Sie sind in der Zeitung auch so selten, dass sie auffallen, wenn sie mal vorkommen.

Die SZ ist übrigens eine allgemeine Zeitung, also für jedes Bildungsniveau, der Stil ist also eher neutral.
Bis vor ca. 25 Jahren gab es noch Lektoren bei der SZ, die wurden aber eingespart.
Da wäre es wahrscheinlich nicht durchgegangen. (Die Lektoren waren aber keine Zensoren. Und es war noch kein Computersatz mit DTP im heutigen Sinne.)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Bis vor ca. 25 Jahren gab es noch Lektoren bei der SZ, die wurden aber eingespart.


Das hatte ich vermutet. Es kann auch einfach nur ein Schreibfehler sein. Solche Sachen entstehen gerne man, wenn man einen Satz am Computer umstellt. Zumindest mir geht es so.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Es gibt aber natürlich auch Register, in denen sie nicht "falsch" sind.


Gibt es wirklich standardsprachliche doppelte Verneinungen mit negierender Bedeutung? Hast du dafür Beispiele? Mir fallen spontan nur falsche doppelte Verneinungen an oder eben dialektale Verwendungen, die im Dialekt richtig sein mögen, aber eben nicht standardsprachlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Kommst du nicht mit?
Nein.

Aber:

Kommst du nicht mit?
Doch.

Wenn du mich also fragst, ob ich nicht mitkomme, sage ich "Nein." wenn ich nicht mitkommen will.


----------



## Kajjo

OK, Hutschi. Als Frage-Antwort.Spiel akzeptiere ich das, da ist "Nein" in der Tat eine übliche Antwort, die vielleicht an der Logik kratzt, nicht aber an der Standardsprachlichkeit.

Aber in einer Wendung?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Gibt es wirklich standardsprachliche doppelte Verneinungen mit negierender Bedeutung? Hast du dafür Beispiele? Mir fallen spontan nur falsche doppelte Verneinungen an oder eben dialektale Verwendungen, die im Dialekt richtig sein mögen, aber eben nicht standardsprachlich.


Im standardsprachlichen Register nicht, aber eben in umgangssprachlichen Registern.

Aber auch sehr standardnahe umgangssprachliche Register sind immer noch durchzogen von Relikten der ursprünglichen verstärkenden Bedeutung:

_Du darfst *nicht* spielen gehen, bevor du *nicht* deine Hausaufgaben gemacht hast._
_Du kannst *nicht* zufällig 10 Euro wechseln? *Nein*, kann ich nicht. _
Selbst Sick, von dem ich das eher nicht erwartet hätte, bricht noch eine Lanze für die verstärkende doppelte Verneinung: Zwiebelfisch: Nein, zweimal nein - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Kultur


----------



## Kajjo

Interessant. 

Im Zweiten Beispiel interpretiere ich "nicht" aber nicht als beabsichtigte Verneinung. Hier erfüllt das "nicht" einen ganz anderen Zweck. Es ist eine Partikel, die hier nicht negiert. Auch bei "Nein, kann ich nicht" sehe ich keine doppelte Verneinung, denn der zweite Teil erklärt nur.

_Nein. Ich kann nicht wechseln.
Nein, kann ich nicht.
_
Beides sind keine doppelten Verneinungen, oder?

Im Sick-Artikel werden Beispiele a la "Dös interessiert doch ka Sau net!" genannt. Hier wird wirklich zur Intensivierung doppelt verneint, was im Bairischen wohl korrekt ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Sie sind sozusagen parallel, nicht in Reihe geschaltet.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Sie sind sozusagen parallel, nicht in Reihe geschaltet.


Wahrscheinlich ist es besser, bei der sich nicht aufhebenden negativen Verneinungen von einer _Kongruenz_ (ähnlich wie z.B. Kasuskongruenz) anstatt von einer _Verstärkung_ zu reden. Das erklärt m.E. alle aufgeführten Beispiele (auch die Antwort _nein_ als affirmative Antwort auf eine negative Frage) gleich gut und konsistent.


Kajjo said:


> Auch bei "Nein, kann ich nicht" sehe ich keine doppelte Verneinung, denn der zweite Teil erklärt nur.
> 
> _Nein. Ich kann nicht wechseln.
> Nein, kann ich nicht.
> _
> Beides sind keine doppelten Verneinungen, oder?


Das ist eine Frage dessen, was du gewöhnt bist. Für einen Sprecher, der mit der Logik _verstärkenden, kongruenten_ oder _wiederaufnehmenden_ Verneinungen in sukzessiven Satzteilen aufgewachsen ist, ist dies ebenso "logisch" wie für Dich die Wiederaufnahme der Negation der Frage in dem negativen Antwortpartikel. Folgender Dialog ist so wirklich geschehen:

Eine Esspressomaschine funktionierte nicht mehr, weil der Motor trocken gelaufen war (ein bekanntes Problem bei einfachen Consumer-Geräten):
Ich: "Du darfst die Maschine nie ohne Wasser stehen lassen."
Antwort: "Mach ich doch auch nicht. Ich leere das Wasser immer nach dem Gebrauch aus."
Der Person war trotz mehrfachen Umformulierens nicht verständlich zu machen, dass ich das Gegenteil meinte.

Meiner Ansicht nach gehört die uns allen heute selbstverständliche duplex negatio affirmat Logik nicht zum natürlichen logischen Rüstzeug eines Menschen, sondern ist durch ein Überschwappen als der klassischen formalen Logik in die Standardsprache entstanden (im Deutschen wohl im Laufe des 19. Jahrhunderts). Auch im Lateinischen haben wir ja mal gelernt, dass duplex negatio affirmat dort die allgemeingültige Regel sei. Aber bei genauer Betrachtung hält die Aussage auch dort nicht stand. Die Hauptfunktion des Latein war über Jahrhunderte als Gelehrtensprache und darum lernen wie heute ein ganz spezielles Register. Wenn man sich Belegstellen aus der Zeit, als klassisches Latein noch eine lebendige Sprache war anschaut (Google findet leicht welche), so ist dieses Bild überhaupt nicht mehr so eindeutig.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Kommst du nicht mit?
> Nein.
> Aber:
> Kommst du nicht mit?
> Doch.


Nur aus Neugier: sollte man die Frage mit _ja _beantworten, was würde ein Deutscher dann verstehen, _ja doch _oder _ja, ich komme nicht mit_?
Auch im Italienischen - einer Sprache, wo Doppelverneinungen sehr oft auftreten - können solch mögliche Missverständnisse vorkommen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe einen Freund, der sagt immer "Ja, ich komme nicht mit." bei solchen Fragen, das ist aber scherzhaft.
Wenn man nur mit "ja" antwortet, ist es unverständlich.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Nur aus Neugier: sollte man die Frage mit _ja _beantworten, was würde ein Deutscher dann verstehen, _ja doch _oder _ja, ich komme nicht mit_?


Die idiomatischen und uneingeschränkt eindeutigen Antworten sind wie folgt:

_Kommst du nicht mit?
Nein. <Er kommt nicht mit.>
Doch. <Er kommt mit.>
_
Niemand antwortet darauf mit "ja", außer eben im Scherz, siehe Hutschi.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Niemand antwortet darauf mit "ja", außer eben im Scherz, siehe Hutschi.


Außer meiner Tochter. Die würde tatsächlich "Ja, ich komme nicht mit" sagen.


----------



## Frieder

Die gleiche Logik: „Ist das nicht schön hier?” - „Ja.”


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Die gleiche Logik: „Ist das nicht schön hier?” - „Ja.”


Auch hier hat "nicht" keine negierende Bedeutung, oder? Wir sollten diese Funktion einfach separat betrachten.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Auch hier hat "nicht" keine negierende Bedeutung,


Aber es scheint mir, dass in der Frage ''kommst du nicht mit?'' - anders als bei _Ist das nicht schön hier? _- das Nicht doch negiert.  Die zweite ist wohl eine rhetorische Frage, die erste nicht/nicht ganz.  Irre ich mich?


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Aber es scheint mir, dass in der Frage ''kommst du nicht mit?'' - anders als bei _Ist das nicht schön hier? _- das Nicht doch negiert. Die zweite ist wohl eine rhetorische Frage, die erste nicht/nicht ganz. Irre ich mich?


Ja, im ersteren Falle hat "nicht" eine negierende Wirkung, im zweiten Falle ist es eine Partikel mit intensivierend-fragender Konnotation, bei der ich keinerlei negierende Wirkung erkennen kann, nicht einmal rhetorisch.

_Ist es nicht wunderschön hier?
_
Hier schwingt überhaupt keine negative Bedeutung mit.


----------



## bearded

Dein _auch hier , _Kajjo, hatte ich so verstanden, als ob Du die Funktion von _nicht _in beiden Sätzen als identisch betrachten würdest...


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Dein _auch hier , _Kajjo, hatte ich so verstanden, als ob Du die Funktion von _nicht _in beiden Sätzen als identisch betrachten würdest...


Ich denke, es sind zwei verschiedene Fälle.

Bei "Kommst du nicht mit?" bezweifelt der Frager doch tatsächlich, ob der andere mitkommt. Er hat Zweifel. Das "nicht" hat eine negierende Wirkung. Nur hat dieser Satz mit "doppelter Verneinung" nichts zu tun.

Bei "Ist es nicht wunderschön hier?" kann ich keinerlei negierende Bedeutung erkennen. Das ist eine Frage, die ganz eindeutig ausdrückt, dass es wunderschön. Das "nicht" ist eine intensivierende Partikel.


----------



## Frieder

Kajjo said:


> Bei "Kommst du nicht mit?" bezweifelt der Frager doch tatsächlich, ob der andere mitkommt. Er hat Zweifel. Das "nicht" hat eine negierende Wirkung. Nur hat dieser Satz mit "doppelter Verneinung" nichts zu tun.


Nein, das Problem tritt hier, wie gesagt, erst bei der Beantwortung dieser Frage auf. „Doch” ist die einzige nicht-ambivalente Antwort. Bei „ja” oder „nein” weiß man schon wieder nicht, was gemeint ist. Einzige Lösung: ein ganzer Satz. „Nein, ich komme nicht mit”, oder „ja, ich komme nicht mit”. Oder „nein, ich komme mit”.


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> „Doch” ist die einzige nicht-ambivalente Antwort.


Richtig, und auch die einzig wirklich idiomatische Antwort. Da sind wir uns doch alle einig.


----------

